# Tax write offs for an apprentice??



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've tried the tool thing and It never seemed worth it and as for your schooling, I would think so.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

Your mileage to and from work will be the biggest write off of all


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

tools, boots, specialty protective gear. Mileage only counts in special circumstances.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Your mileage to and from work will be the biggest write off of all[/
> 
> You can only claim if you drive to a "shop" then from their to the site you can claim or from one site to another you can claim but not everyday back and fourth from home.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chrisibew440 said:


> ohiosparky99 said:
> 
> 
> > Your mileage to and from work will be the biggest write off of all[/
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Your mileage to and from work will be the biggest write off of all


Commuting to & from work doesn't count for mileage.

Business use of a personal vehicle does count so if that happens, do three things: 1) Find a new damn shop to work for, 2) Document your mileage in a notebook or something including the date, 3) Come tax time, you can deduct that stuff either at the standard IRS mileage rate (Google it) or for actual calculated expenses incurred. The standard mileage rate is way easier.

You can deduct tools, work protective gear, etc. but only in the amount that exceeds 2% of your gross income. If you are Union, you can deduct your Union dues but they are subject to that same 2% rule.

By all means, keep track of this stuff for tax season next year, but if you don't have enough deductions to make itemizing worth it vs. taking the standard deduction, then it'll be moot. It's good practice to figure it out, though.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Also dig around on the Oregon Dept of Revenue site. They're generally more anal than the IRS but occasionally you might find some random credit or deduction that will apply to you.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Stoneage said:


> I am curious as to what can be considered a tax write off.
> All of my clothing? Just spent 300 on boots carhart pants 45 a piece.
> 
> Tools? Got the Kline apprentice starter set. 150
> ...



Tools clothes and miles, school too.

Also register as a democrat and give $5 to the democratic national committee you will never get audited that way, Don't deduct your donations to the republican national committee and the NRA because YOU WILL BE PUNISHED BY THE DNC BIG TIME, also you can only deduct charitable donations to such causes such as planed-parenthood, otherwise you could be subject to severe punishment.

Like this...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Okay I understand the purpose of phonetic spelling but generally it's more or less done with by 3rd or 4th grade.


----------



## Stoneage (Jan 11, 2014)

ohiosparky99 said:


> Your mileage to and from work will be the biggest write off of all


. I was under the impression you could only write off mileage to and from work is if you were the owner or a sub contract. When I did my taxes last it asked the question. Something to the tune of what's your totally mileage not including mileage to and from work.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Okay I understand the purpose of phonetic spelling but generally it's more or less done with by 3rd or 4th grade.


That's what happens when the democrats run the public schools..


----------

